# Gute Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?



## oxtorner (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo ich hab n paar Schnecks im Teich. WIRKLICH.

1.) Gibts es von euch da so Meinungen/Erfahrungen welche __ Schnecken man im Teich lässt und welche am Besten nicht. Von wegen das die Schnecken mir meine Pflanzen abernten statt nach Algen und sonstigem zu trachten.

Zitat 'http://www.hausgarten.net': "Doch Vorsicht: Nicht alle Arten eignen sich für den Gartenteich ? manche von diesen Tieren essen Wasserpflanzen schneller ab, als man gucken kann. Dazu gehört zum Beispiel die __ Spitzschlammschnecke  eine in Europa weit verbreitete Süßwasserschneckenart, die auch in stark verschmutzten Gewässern noch leben kann. Sie ist nur bedingt für den Gartenteich geeignet, da diese Sorte von Schnecken sehr schnell wächst und sich bei Futtermangel gerne an den bereitstehenden Pflanzen vergreift. Wer sich für Spitzschlammschnecken entscheidet, sollte also auf jeden Fall an ausreichende Futterzugabe denken. Das Gleiche gilt für die Kleine Schlammschnecke: Auch sie fühlt sich noch in stark verschmutzten Gewässern wohl und frisst bei Futtermangel sämtliche Wasserpflanzen kahl.
Dekorativer und vor allem nützlicher ist da schon die heimische __ Posthornschnecke oder auch Tellerschnecke genannt. Bei Kennern beliebt ist sie auf Grund ihrer dekorativ roten bis dunkel violetten Farbe. Die Zwitter, die sich wechselseitig paaren, legen flache transparente Eiklumpen auf Blattunterseiten, Holz oder Steine. Da die Posthornschnecke ein Lungenatmer ist, also zum Luftholen an die Wasseroberfläche kommt, ist sie bei Überpopulation leicht abzufischen.

Danach zu urteilen sollte ich die Spitzschlammschnecke meiden wenn ich das als HERR DES TEICHES kann. 

Für eine Schnecke erstaunlich schnell ist die Quellblasenschnecke. Sie ist beweglich und gleitet gerne an der Wasseroberfläche entlang, denn auch sie ist ein so genannter Lungenatmer. Ihr zierliches Gehäuse ist braungelb � schwarzblau, insgesamt werden sowohl Männchen als auch Weibchen bis 11 mm groß. Am liebsten ernährt sich die Blasenschnecke von Algen, doch auch Aas, Fischfutter und Salat fressen die Tierchen liebend gern.

Die __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke ist die einzige Wasserschnecke, die sich sowohl als Filtrierer, als auch als Weidegänger ernähren kann. Sie vertilgt nicht nur Fischfutterreste, Algen und Pflanzenreste, sie kann auch Plankton aus dem Wasser filtern. Die Sumpfdeckelschnecke ist ein langsames und ruhiges Tier und wird bis zu 40 mm groß. Nach der Paarung gebärt die weibliche Schnecke winzige, vollständig ausgebildete Schneckenbabys. "

2.) Was hab ich da für ne Schnecke:  

HIRE or FIRE?


----------



## Hinnerk (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hi,
Schlechte Schnecken!

Ich bekämpfe alle Wasserschnecken.
Hier die Begründung > http://www.around-koi.de/52401.html

Grüßle
Jörg


----------



## wp-3d (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo,

Das ist die Quellblasenschnecke.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Oxtorner,

bei allem Respekt für Jörgs Kenntnisse zu Thema Koi - Du hast einen Gartenteich und kein steriles Koi-Reinstraum-Becken. Lass Deine Schnecken einfach Schnecken sein.


----------



## Hinnerk (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Genau!
Sollte auch nur ein Hinweis für Koi-Liebhaber sein.
Man kann darüber ja mal nachdenken.

grüßle
jörg


----------



## Redlisch (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hiho,
wo wir gerade beim Schnecken indentifizieren sind, was haben wir denn hier ?



 

Diese Schnecken habe ich vorallem im Filterteich, sie leisten gute Arbeit, an Pflanzen machen sie sich nicht zu schaffen.

Axel


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Werner,

sorry - ich glaub das ist eine kleine Schlammschnecke, die Blasenschnecke ist andersrum gewickelt.

Axel, das ist die allseits beliebte __ Spitzschlammschnecke!


----------



## oxtorner (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Dangge für schnelle Antworten!

Na da ich noch einen reinen Molchteich (Asylanten vom Nachbarteich(komplettes Becken geleert)) habe werd ich "HERR DES TEICHES" nochmal Gnade walten lassen. Es scheinen ja zumindest nicht so Radikalpflanzenfresser zu sein. Dann lass ich die lieber drin, wahrscheinlich kann der "Herr des Teiches" es sowieso nicht mehr verhindern.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> sorry - ich glaub das ist eine kleine Schlammschnecke, die Blasenschnecke ist andersrum gewickelt.
> 
> Axel, das ist die allseits beliebte __ Spitzschlammschnecke!



Hallo Christine,

ok ich gebe mich geschlagen. 

In diesem Kleintierbereich bist du einfach schlauer.


----------



## Redlisch (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Axel, das ist die allseits beliebte __ Spitzschlammschnecke!



Danke Christine! Da frage ich mich was die ganzen Schauermärchen über diese Schnecke sollen 

Bei mir werden die Pflanzen nicht vertilgt, selbst wenn sie mal über eine Pflanze rutschen ,hinterlassen sie keine Frassspur.

Aber bei mir im Teich ist eh vieles anders, meine Koi vergreifen sich bisher auch nicht an Pflanzen 

Axel


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Axel,

das ist wie immer - alles relativ. Ich hatte in meinem ersten Winter Unmengen von Spitzschlammschnecken und wenig Grünzeug. Als die Pflanzen dann anfingen auszutreiben, haben die Schnecken doch erheblichen Schaden angerichtet. Aber da sprechen wir von einer 500 Liter-Pfütze mit fast an die 100 Spitzschlammschnecken in allen Größen. Denn fleissig sind die kleinen


----------



## wp-3d (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Danke Christine! Da frage ich mich was die ganzen Schauermärchen über diese Schnecke sollen
> 
> Bei mir werden die Pflanzen nicht vertilgt, selbst wenn sie mal über eine Pflanze rutschen ,hinterlassen sie keine Frassspur.
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel,

die __ Spitzschlammschnecke kann ich in meinem Teich nicht ansiedeln, habe es oft versucht aber sie werden von den Koi immer wieder verputzt.
__ Hornkraut und Seerosen lassen die Koi in Ruhe aber die Spitzen von __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf knacken sie.


----------



## oxtorner (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Ihrs,

jetzt bringt Ihr mich aber allens durcheinander! Also Klartext ICH habe nix Blasenschnecks sondern Spitzschlammschnecks. Oda?


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Oxtorner,

weder noch. Du hast kleine __ Schlammschnecken. Völlig harmlos.


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hi alle,

hab zwar erst seit letztem Sommer "Erfahrung" mit Schnecks, aber bei mir sind die auch eher gut als schlecht. Ab und zu knabbern sie ein kleines Loch in die jungen Seerosenblätter, aber mein Gott, na, dann ist halt ein Loch drin. Sonst sind sie allesamt, ob Spitzschlamm, Blasenschnecks oder Posthörner, alle meine Freunde 
Meine absoluten Freunde zur Zeit (Freunde im Teich sind gleich die, die Algen fressen  ) sind die Krötenquappen! Die sind DER Putztrupp schlechthin :shock


----------



## Teicher (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

H'lo alle, ALSO; ICH PERSÖNLICH BIN DER MEINUNG ZU VIEL sCHNECKEN GIB'S NICH IM TEICH.  HAB 'NE ALTS TEICH GEFUNDEN MITTEN IM WALD---FULL SCHNECKEN  HOLE ALLE JAHR MIR NEUE FÜRN TEICH.  (DIE ALTEN FRESSEN DIE ANSELM SEHR GERNE) .... JIMMY


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo, hab auchnur einen kleinen Teich, aber der wird nicht saubergemacht, höchstens die Trockenen Pflanzenteile entfernt... Blätter und so kann ich eh nicht alle erwischen, da gibts immer genung zu fressen für die Süßen und sie Fressen nienicht meine Pflanzen an...Hab sie auch noch nie reduziert... Höchstens welche verschenkt...
Gefüttert wird in meinem Teich auch grundsätzlich nicht...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Elfriede (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, um welche Schnecken es sich auf dem eingestellten Foto handelt.

Bis vor einigen Wochen war in meinem Teich nur hin und wieder ein Exemplar dieser Art zu sehen, jetzt aber gibt es viele davon,-gut oder schlecht?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Verzeihung, angekündigtes Foto vergessen!


Das sind die Schnecken, 3-4 cm lang



 



MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## buddler (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

könnte sich um eine art turmdeckelschnecke handeln.
wenns so ist,dann scheinen sie harmlos zu sein.
guckst du
http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php/WirbelloseSchnecken/Turmdeckelschnecken
gruß jörg


----------



## Elfriede (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Jörg,

ich habe sehr lange im Internet nach "meinen" Schnecken gesucht, gefunden habe ich sie nicht. Ich habe mir auch viele  Turmdeckelschnecken angeschaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ihre Gehäuse allesamt auf eine Spitze zusammenlaufen, was bei meinen Schnecken nicht der Fall ist, denn die Spitzen wirken wie abgesägt und fühlen  sich auch  scharfkantig an. Leere Gehäuse ausgewachsener Schnecken gleichen kleinen Keramik-Röllchen, die Rillen sind kaum fühlbar und sie sind sehr hell. 

Kann sein, dass es eine Unterart der TDS ist, wie Du vermutest, denn sie scheinen den Bestand an Blasenschnecken in meinem Teich zu dezimieren, die in Deinem Link als Nahrung der TDS verzeichnet sind.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Elfriede,

vielleicht ists auch eine Art der
Teufelsschnecke, da soll es auch
gelborange geben.

http://www.allesumdieschneck.de/html/faunus_ater.html

oder es sind junge Röhrenschnecken Serpulorbis arenarius

http://azalas.de/blog/?page_id=168

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Elfriede (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Andy,

danke für Deine Links, aber eine Verwandtschaft meiner Schnecken zur Teufelsschnecke oder Röhrenschnecke ist meiner Meinung nach auszuschließen. Leider habe ich von Schnecken wenig Ahnung, was die Suche nach Art und Namen natürlich schwierig macht. Ich hatte gehofft, dass irgendjemand aus dem Forum  diese Tierchen auch in seinem Teich hat.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## sunnycrocket (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Leute,
passt zwar nicht in diesen Tread....- aber anscheinend gibt´s hier ein paar Schnecken-Fach-Leute.

Bei sind Unmengen von Teichschnecken aller Arten im Pflanzenfilter.
Also - richtig, richtig viele.....

Was geschieht mit den Schnecken im Winter?
Sterben diese ab oder was?
Dann würde das Wasser ganz schön belastet werden.....

Das Eis ist bei uns bis zu 40 cm dick - da wirds am Rand ganz schön eng für die Schnecki´s.

Danke


----------



## Tori (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hmm, also wie Schnecken überwintern weiß ich nicht.. ich weiß nur, dass unsere den Winter immer problemlos überstanden haben. 
Habe in meinem Aquarium Posthornschnecken, sind noch überbleibsel aus dem Teich. Und ich bin super zufrieden mit ihnen. Sie kriechen schn die Scheiben entlang und putzen. Die Pflanzen blieben bis jetzt 100%ig verschont. Die benutzen sie eher als Spielplatz zum rumkriechen. 
Und damit es nicht überbevölkert wird fressen meine Koi liebend gerne den Schneckenlaich.  Da sind die ganz wild drauf. 
Alles in allem halte ich Schnecken für sinnvoll, da sie eigentlich zu einem gesunden Ökosystem dazugehören.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo zusammen,

wie Schnecken überwintern weiß ich auch nicht, diese Frage stellte sich bislang für mich auch nicht, da mein Teich auf Paros keinem Frost ausgesetzt ist. 

Erst durch eine sonderbare Beobachtung machte ich mir erstmals Gedanken zu diesen Tieren, genauer gesagt, zu der Schneckenart (Foto #19), die ich heuer in größerer Anzahl im Teich hatte, die hier aber auch niemand genau bestimmen konnte. 

Einige dieser Schnecken wollte ich bei meiner Heimreise  nach Österreich mitnehmen, doch von einem Tag auf den anderen waren alle Schnecken verschwunden, vielleicht bedingt durch einen für Paros sehr ungewöhnlichen Temperatursturz Ende Oktober, Luft 13°, Wasser 9°, begleitet von sehr heftigen Gewittern. Solche Wetterbedingungen gibt es sonst meistens erst im Jänner.

Obwohl sich das Wetter nach dieser Kapriole wieder auf angenehme, milde  Temperaturen einpendelte, konnte ich bis zu meiner Abreise aus Paros vor wenigen Tagen keine einzige Schnecke mehr finden. Haben sie sich eingegraben oder sind sie ins tiefe Wasser abgetaucht? Ich habe keine Ahnung.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Tirol
Elfriede


----------



## Doppellhelix (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Ich habe leider noch keine Schnecken im Teich. Ist ja auch erst seit letztem Jahr in Betrieb.
Aber es bildet sich jetzt schon ein leichter Algenteppich.

Kommen die Schnecken von alleine, oder sollte man welche kaufen und einsetzten. Wenn ja wieviele und wo bekommt man sie her?

Gruß Helix


----------



## Redlisch (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo,

meist schleppt man sie mit Pflanzen ein.

Axel


----------



## Aristocat (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallöle!
Könnte ich auch Schneckis aus meinen Aquarien in den Teich setzen? Ich habe Posthörner (rote), Turmdeckelschnecken und kleine Blasenschnecken.


----------



## idefix--211 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo Andrea,

ich habe letzten Sommer in meinem neuen Teich Schnecken aus meinen Aquarien ausgesetzt. Soweit ich es jetzt sehen kann, sind die Blasenschnecken gut über den Winter gekommen. Die Trumdeckenschnecken sieht man halt nicht, dazu müsste ich den Bodengrund durchwühlen.
Zu Posthörnern kann ich nichts sagen.

Wenn du genug Schnecken hast, kannst du ja einfach von jeder Art ein paar in den Teich setzen, sobald das Wasser etwas wärmer ist (sie sollen ja keinen Temperaturschock kriegen) und es ausprobieren, ob sie dann über den Winter kommen.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Bebel (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute  Schnecken, schlechte Schnecken?*

Hallo

Wollte nur auch noch mal ne Lanze für die __ Spitzschlammschnecke brechen.

Ich habe von Anfang an Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich, die fressen Algenbeläge von den Steinen und abgestorbenes Pflanzenmaterial im Teich, an lebenden Pflanzen vergreifen die sich in der Regel nicht. In meinem Teich gibt es nur eine einzige Pflanze, die durch die Spitzschlammschecken gefährdet ist und das ist die __ Wasserähre - die haben sie zum Fressen gerne.

Die Schnecken vermehren sich auch nicht in meinem Teich - die Fische lieben anscheinend diese Art Lebendnahrung. 
In meinem Miniteich - ohne Fressfeinde vermehren sie sich um so besser - darum ziehen die Schnecken meist nach einiger Zeit in den großen Teich um.

Übrigens leben im Miniteich Seerose und Wasserlilie in Eintracht mit den Spitzschlammschnecken ohne Schaden zu nehmen.

LG Bebel


----------

